# teak timber pricing



## cjp (29 Jul 2010)

Hi,

I've got my eye on some teak for outdoor projects, but I'm wondering what you might expect to pay roughly for a piece a decent piece with no shakes or splits around 40"x8"x2"? I have no idea myself, anyone have any experience?

Cheers,

Charlie


----------



## woodbloke (29 Jul 2010)

Lots :shock: :shock: ...teak is *the* most expensive commercial hardwood - Rob


----------



## cjp (29 Jul 2010)

Ah. You see, being new I didn't know that. It seems quite hard to get information on realistic pricing of woods. I guess it's because source, size and quality varies so much. I'd still be interested to know how much though!


----------



## Chems (29 Jul 2010)

Iroko is what you want, cheap and looks a bit like Teak, also doesn't need any oil when used outside as apparently it self oils! 

Also teak ruins your tools, its so tough.


----------



## woodbloke (29 Jul 2010)

You'll find that most of the big suppliers of teak inhabit coastal regions 'cos it's in fairly big demand by the super yachty builders...f'rinstance I know that there are one or three yards in the Soton area that stock it. 
Just make sure you've taken out the 2nd mortgage when you go and get some - Rob


----------



## woodbloke (29 Jul 2010)

Chems":qywfhyiz said:


> Iroko is what you want, cheap and looks a bit like Teak, also doesn't need any oil when used outside as apparently it self oils!
> 
> Also teak ruins your tools, its so tough.



Agree about Iroko as the timber of choice for outside work. Teak doesn't ruin tools...they just need to be sharpened more often (a *lot* more often :shock: ) because there are natural mineral deposits in the grain and it also contains a certain amount of rubber (or so I was told)
For all it's 'faults' it's one of my favourite timbers - Rob


----------



## Chems (29 Jul 2010)

woodbloke":gktlaio2 said:


> there are natural mineral deposits in the grain and it also contains a certain amount of rubber (or so I was told)



Does this mean then it would ruin your tools over time, the dust the is naturally ingested into the tools, routers etc would have an abrasive grain it it which over time would damage the tools significantly? What do the boat builders do?


----------



## woodbloke (29 Jul 2010)

Chems":18gmtpl1 said:


> woodbloke":18gmtpl1 said:
> 
> 
> > there are natural mineral deposits in the grain and it also contains a certain amount of rubber (or so I was told)
> ...


Chems, don't know on that one, you might have a point, it's certainly never bothered me. I don't use it enough for that aspect to be of concern but I guess if it's used on a daily basis then it may be an issue.

If it's of interest, I recently came across a 30mm thick piece of teak in my 'shop with a _single_ white mineral deposit going all the way through it...the deposit was around 10mm in diameter :shock: - Rob


----------



## cjp (29 Jul 2010)

At the risk of making myself unpopular by asking again, and with all things borne in mind about working with it, would anyone hazard a guess a ballpark cost for teak? If I saw some for sale I'd like to know what I'd expect to pay. I really have no clue! Well actually I have no clue about a lot of things, but especially this!


----------



## moz (29 Jul 2010)

£300.00 per cubic foot wouldn't be unusual. Hope that helps.

John


----------



## cjp (29 Jul 2010)

Thanks John, that helps a lot. And thanks for the comments everyone!


----------



## Chems (29 Jul 2010)

I just put it in on SL Hardwoods, the minium length is 2.4m x200 by 50mm thick and it came out at £311 with delivery (which was £13) 

This was burmese teak that's the same just darker I think?


----------



## MickCheese (29 Jul 2010)

If you look at 

http://www.slhardwoods.co.uk they have a 'ready reckoner'. 

You can get a board of teak 2400 X 50 X 200 for £295.79. 

Regards 

Mick


----------



## Eric The Viking (29 Jul 2010)

Robbins in Bristol also sell it (they have a sizeable marine supply business), but I haven't dared look at the price. Their retail list is here.


----------



## dickm (29 Jul 2010)

Sounds like the piece of teak of that size I picked up last year for a tenner was something of a bargain then....... :twisted:


----------



## Dan-K (29 Jul 2010)

Robbins 200mm x 50mm x 1m (8" x 2" x 39.4") is £104.81.
I make this to be approximately £287 a cu.ft.


----------



## Racers (30 Jul 2010)

Hi,

Its fun to plane! you get loads of practice sharpning!

This lot was FREE!!!







Pete


----------



## disco_monkey79 (30 Jul 2010)

Re the oils in iroko, is this why it's seemingly self-darkening? I've been cutting some to make a small folding table. When freshly cut, it's a sort of yellowish colour. However, a few days later, it's gone sort of orangey(ish).

Apologies for the thread hi-jack.


----------



## cjp (30 Jul 2010)

£10 a board? 

Free!!?!!

:shock:


----------



## promhandicam (31 Jul 2010)

Racers":hmmbr445 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Its fun to plane! you get loads of practice sharpning!
> 
> ...



I hope that rad is off! You might also want to put a few stickers in the middle of the boards too.

Steve


----------

